# How do I hook up the fans in my HAF 932?



## Turtle_x (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello. I'm building my first computer. I'm very new to wiring. I have an Asus p6t deluxe V2 motherboard, HAF 932 case and a Thermaltake W0133RU 1200w power supply. I understand how to hook up the front panel to the motherboard, but there aren't any instructions on wiring the case fans in the manual. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Respectfully,
Turtle


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

there are 3 pin headers on the motherboard. they should say fan mext to it
looks something like this
http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Motherboard_(CPU)_3_Pin_Fan_Connector


----------



## Turtle_x (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, that makes sense. My case has four fans. Each fan has a 3-pin Fan to 4-pin Pass-Through Power Cable attached to it. Looks like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-27078-3-pin-Pass-Through/dp/B00007FGUD

Now, how do I daisy chain these fans together using the pass through cables than attach them to the motherboard? Can all four fans be connected together than hooked up to one 3 pin male chassis_fan connector on motherboard? Three of the fans are .40 amps and one is .14 amps.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

you don't do both. you either use the 3 pin header on the mobo or use the 4 pin molex with the psu. 
power wise you should be fine. 0.40x12v=4.8w
i'd recommend to use the motherboard fan headers because it will allow you to control the fan speed via bios or OS and slow them down if not needed and also reduce noise


----------



## Turtle_x (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks. I'm sorry I don't think I made myself clear. I don't plan on hooking up both the psu and the motherboard to the fans at the same time. I wasn't sure how to daisy chain them to the motherboard because the daisy chain consists of 4 pin molex connections which obviously wouldn't hook up to the 3 pin male motherboard connector. But I was just doing a little research and realized that my motherboard has 4 fan hookups which will accomodate the 4 fans my case has. I was wondering if I could simplify hookup somehow and maybe use only one connection on the motherboard so it wouldn't look so cluttered and control multiple case fans via one connection. Is there a 4 pin molex to 3 pin female adapter for a motherboard? Is that how that would work?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You don't daisy chain them to the motherboard headers, one fan per header. With molex connectors you can, but, as BoT says, by using the motherboard, it will slow them down based on the amount of cooling needed and they will not be as noisy. direct molex connections run the fans at 100%, unless you have some sort of controller, or you use some type of volt mod.


----------



## Turtle_x (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks grim. That's what I needed to know. I cannot daisy chain fans from the motherboard (one fan per header). If I decide to connect fans to psu, they will run at 100% unless I decide to get a fan controller. Okay. Thanks Bot as well for the info. I appreciate it. It's comforting knowing that there's educated people out there to help when one fails to find the answers from googling. ray:
Oh, in my earlier post I used the word "than" instead of "then"...twice. Must've been tired.


----------

